# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Palestinian President Admits Claims Of Jewish Settlers Poisoning Water Were Baseless

## samspade

Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has disavowed comments he made this week about an alleged plot by rabbis calling on Jewish settlers to poison the drinking water of Palestinians.
In a fiery speech to the European Union in Brussels, Abbas repeated unsubstantiated claims of a plot to poison Palestinian wells, sparking accusations of anti-Semitism. Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Abbas showed his “true face” by spreading such a “blood libel” and called on him to cease inciting against Israel.
On Saturday, Abbas’ office acknowledged that his comments were “baseless.” Abbas rejected the anti-Semitic accusations leveled against him and said he “didn’t intend to do harm to Judaism or to offend Jewish people around the world.”

Shocker! Palestinian President Admits Claims Of Jewish Settlers Poisoning Water Were Baselessâ€¦ | Weasel Zippers

Another lie like so many that have gone before about  Israel.  Palestine well known for falsifying deaths and injuries  with supposed victims found walking around later. Atrocities blamed for their own acts.  

Now for the muslims on this board to come to his defense and tell us how unfair it is for Israel to stand up to rocket attacks and murder done on its citizens.

Video Shows Palestinians Faking Injuries: BBC Falls for Terrible Acting in Gaza  Tablet Magazine

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-26-2016),Jim Rockford (06-26-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has disavowed comments he made this week about an alleged plot by rabbis calling on Jewish settlers to poison the drinking water of Palestinians.
> In a fiery speech to the European Union in Brussels, Abbas repeated unsubstantiated claims of a plot to poison Palestinian wells, sparking accusations of anti-Semitism. Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Abbas showed his true face by spreading such a blood libel and called on him to cease inciting against Israel.
> On Saturday, Abbas office acknowledged that his comments were baseless. Abbas rejected the anti-Semitic accusations leveled against him and said he didnt intend to do harm to Judaism or to offend Jewish people around the world.
> 
> Shocker! Palestinian President Admits Claims Of Jewish Settlers Poisoning Water Were Baselessâ¦ | Weasel Zippers
> 
> Another lie like so many that have gone before about  Israel.  Palestine well known for falsifying deaths and injuries  with supposed victims found walking around later. Atrocities blamed for their own acts.  
> 
> Now for the muslims on this board to come to his defense and tell us how unfair it is for Israel to stand up to rocket attacks and murder done on its citizens.
> ...


Poisoning the water would be dramatic and attention seeking rhetoric.

The water problems, the pollution and over pumping of the Aquifers, the changes in the water table, the changes in the Dead Sea and Jordan river are bad enough.. likewise the increase in kidney disease among the Palestinians.

----------


## samspade

> Poisoning the water would be dramatic and attention seeking rhetoric.
> 
> The water problems, the pollution and over pumping of the Aquifers, the changes in the water table, the changes in the Dead Sea and Jordan river are bad enough.. likewise the increase in kidney disease among the Palestinians.


Maybe if the palestinians actually spent the money given them to bettering their economy and infrastructure instead of buying weapons  they would be better off.

https://www.swuconnect.com/insys/npo...0factsheet.pdf

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-26-2016),Jim Rockford (06-26-2016)

----------


## Jim Rockford

Can't trust a single word a Muslim says. This is how they operate. Crying wolf has gotten very old. Maybe the peace route and using the billions of gift money they threw away to buy weapons for infrastructure and they would be as successful as the neighbors. Maybe if they were honest and peaceful they would have a port and an international airport. But no , they can't live with Joos nearby.

----------

samspade (06-26-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

There is a Palestinian president yet some here say that Palestine is not a country.

----------


## sooda

> Maybe if the palestinians actually spent the money given them to bettering their economy and infrastructure instead of buying weapons  they would be better off.
> 
> https://www.swuconnect.com/insys/npo...0factsheet.pdf


There have been a dozen studies about the Israeli water problem and their terrible management of water resources since 1950.. most by American universities... There was also the Johnston Plan and the Loudermilk Plan.. One that is quite good is the Hydrology of the Jordan Basin.

Its well documented over the past 60 years.

What do you THINK has happened to the Dead Sea, the aquifers and the water table?

----------


## Jim Rockford

> There have been a dozen studies about the Israeli water problem and their terrible management of water resources since 1950.. most by American universities... There was also the Johnston Plan and the Loudermilk Plan.. One that is quite good is the Hydrology of the Jordan Basin.
> 
> Its well documented over the past 60 years.
> 
> What do you THINK has happened to the Dead Sea, the aquifers and the water table?


excuses excuses you are full of them for Muslims. How about you respond to the post you quoted? Where is the billions of aid money going? To weapons not for water or infrastructure.  How many desalination plants could be built with this years billions in gift money? How many katusha rockets will it buy? And how much more crying wolf and ohh whoa is me will we hear?

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-26-2016),Sheldonna (06-27-2016)

----------


## sooda

> excuses excuses you are full of them for Muslims. How about you respond to the post you quoted? Where is the billions of aid money going? To weapons not for water or infrastructure.  How many desalination plants could be built with this years billions in gift money? How many katusha rockets will it buy? And how much more crying wolf and ohh whoa is me will we hear?


Do your homework for a change............. Israel controls ALL the water in Palestine.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Do your homework for a change............. Israel controls ALL the water in Palestine.


 Do yours, desalination plants provide fresh water and it doesn't matter if Israel controls all the streams. The free money budget would buy several desal plants every year. There should not be a crisis after billions of gift money was given. 

What subject will you change to now?

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-26-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Do yours, desalination plants provide fresh water and it doesn't matter if Israel controls all the streams. The free money budget would buy several desal plants every year. There should not be a crisis after billions of gift money was given. 
> 
> What subject will you change to now?


Israel's desalination plants are quite small and are reverse osmosis.. They don't remove heavy metals or ecoli bacteria.. They don't desalinate sea water just brackish water.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Do yours, desalination plants provide fresh water and it doesn't matter if Israel controls all the streams. The free money budget would buy several desal plants every year. There should not be a crisis after billions of gift money was given. 
> 
> What subject will you change to now?


Israel is filled with sodomites and people who worship other gods.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Israel's desalination plants are quite small and are reverse osmosis.. They don't remove heavy metals or ecoli bacteria.. They don't desalinate sea water just brackish water.


as predicted a subject change. 


Where are Palestines desalination plants? Why have they wasted billions of dollars and have nothing to show for it?

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-27-2016)

----------


## sooda

> as predicted a subject change. 
> 
> 
> Where are Palestines desalination plants? Why have they wasted billions of dollars and have nothing to show for it?


The Palestinians have no power source to drive desalination.. Israel control power too.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Israel is filled with sodomites and people who worship other gods.


 do you want me to block your posts? Why can't you comment on the water situation, Palestines lies or gift billions wasted?

----------


## Jim Rockford

> The Palestinians have no power source to drive desalination.. Israel control power too.


 Exactly. Palestine is a shit hole that the world gives money to to improve their living conditions. Yet they have nothing to show for it. Why are they so stupid and evil?

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-26-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> do you want me to block your posts? Why can't you comment on the water situation, Palestines lies or gift billions wasted?


Soda is right for a change the Jewish blocked off their water supply and put settlements. They will flood Gaza on purpose too.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Exactly. Palestine is a shit hole that the world gives money to to improve their living conditions. Yet they have nothing to show for it. Why are they so stupid and evil?


So money makes you not evil. I don't see them celebrating sodomites in the streets. I don't like Islam or Judaism but don't tell me one is better than the other, they both pray to false gods.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> So money makes you not evil. I don't see them celebrating sodomites in the streets. I don't like Islam or Judaism but don't tell me one is better than the other, they both pray to false gods.



 No the wasted charity money makes the Palestinians evil. But you are being dense on purpose because of your hate of joos.


 Bye.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-26-2016)

----------


## sooda

> No the wasted charity money makes the Palestinians evil. But you are being dense on purpose because of your hate of joos.
> 
> 
>  Bye.


Palestinians get a tiny amount of US foreign aid.. Check the data.

----------


## sooda

> do you want me to block your posts? Why can't you comment on the water situation, Palestines lies or gift billions wasted?


Read the bloody thread.. I have commented on the water situation.. Palestinians have NEVER gotten billions. You can look up US foreign aid by country..

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Palestinians get a tiny amount of US foreign aid.. Check the data.


More than 5 billion dollars from the US since 1990. 115 billion dollars from the US since WWII.

According to McArthur, “[T]he indirect or consequential costs to the American taxpayer as a result of Washington’s blind support for Israel exceed by many times the amount of direct U.S. aid to Israel. Some of these ‘indirect or consequential’ costs would include the costs to U.S. manufacturers of the Arab boycott, the costs to U.S. companies and consumers of the Arab oil embargo and consequent soaring oil prices as a result of U.S. support for Israel in the 1973 war, and the costs of U.S. unilateral economic sanctions on Iran, Iraq, Libya  and Syria. (For a discussion of these larger costs, see ‘The Costs to American Taxpayers of the Israeli-Palestinian Conflict: $3 Trillion,’ by the late Thomas R. Stauffer, June 2003 Washington Report, p. 20.)”

That 3 TRILLION dollars would never need to be spent if the Palestinians were peaceful. They are to blame for Israel receiving aid for arms.

Aid to Palestinians is largely designated for the policing of their own people as well as for humanitarian and development needs. Such funds are only authorized once Congress has received proof that they will be used for "non-lethal assistance." Congress requested $441 million in aid for FY 2015.
US Aid to Israel and the Palestinians
*
 441 million a year , according to sooda that is not much.* 


Zero power required ocean water desalination is possible and cheap.
Desalination: Drink a cup of seawater? - US Geological Survey
 Do the Palestinians want to be well off or do they want to take free money for ever?


California is investing. Why? Shouldn't they just beg for international aid?

The crews are building what boosters say represents California's best hope for a drought-proof water supply: the largest ocean desalination plant in the Western Hemisphere. The $1 billion project will provide 50 million gallons of drinking water a day for San Diego County when it opens in 2016.
Nation's largest ocean desalination plant goes up near San Diego; Future of the California coast? - San Jose Mercury News

Could have built at least a 100 Desal plants and the powerplants to power them by now. Fuck the Palestinian money grubbing terrorists.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Read the bloody thread.. I have commented on the water situation.. Palestinians have NEVER gotten billions. You can look up US foreign aid by country..


Read my bloody post! I quoted roadmaster, not you.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Read the bloody thread.. I have commented on the water situation.. Palestinians have NEVER gotten billions. You can look up US foreign aid by country..


If he thinks I will not favor Palestine Christians over Jewish Talmud people he has lost his mind.

----------


## samspade

> There have been a dozen studies about the Israeli water problem and their terrible management of water resources since 1950.. most by American universities... There was also the Johnston Plan and the Loudermilk Plan.. One that is quite good is the Hydrology of the Jordan Basin.
> 
> Its well documented over the past 60 years.
> 
> What do you THINK has happened to the Dead Sea, the aquifers and the water table?


yes those dirty jews  once again by you a broken record

----------

Jim Rockford (06-26-2016)

----------


## Jim Rockford

> If he thinks I will not favor Palestine Christians over Jewish Talmud people he has lost his mind.


 Terrorist supporter and joo hater , roadmaster. Thanks for laying it out there.

----------


## sooda

> yes those dirty jews  once again by you a broken record


Read the water studies.. You don't have to be ignorant.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Terrorist supporter and joo hater , roadmaster. Thanks for laying it out there.


 Glad to be of service, I don't worship Balaam. I love Christ Jesus not their gods.

----------


## sooda

> If he thinks I will not favor Palestine Christians over Jewish Talmud people he has lost his mind.


You may not entirely agree with their doctrine, RM.. but check out Sabeel in Galilee and Jerusalem.. and try to get your hands on a book called A Palestinian Christian Cry for Reconciliation..

----------


## Roadmaster

There was a time when Christians knew there is no Jew or Gentile that we are all one in Christ Jesus. A time when they knew sodomites were given over, God gave up on them, but these are so brainwashed they call evil good and good evil.

----------


## Midgardian

> Maybe if the palestinians actually spent the money given them to bettering their economy and infrastructure instead of buying weapons  they would be better off.
> 
> https://www.swuconnect.com/insys/npo...0factsheet.pdf


Maybe if Israel did the same, Palestine wouldn't have to buy weapons.

----------

Invayne (06-27-2016)

----------


## Retiredat50

> So money makes you not evil. I don't see them celebrating sodomites in the streets. I don't like Islam or Judaism but don't tell me one is better than the other, they both pray to false gods.


The funny thing is, that if you had been born in a muslim country to muslim parents you would be saying the same thing about Christians. And you would be just as sure about that as you are about this  :Smile:

----------


## Jim Rockford

> The funny thing is, that if you had been born in a muslim country to muslim parents you would be saying the same thing about Christians. And you would be just as sure about that as you are about this


Hey @roadmaster why can't you understand that Joos and Muzzies both pray to your same God. They just reject the notion of Jesus as Christ?

 @Retiredat40 you sure can smell an easy mark for brainwashing in the above post.

----------


## samspade

> The Palestinians have no power source to drive desalination.. Israel control power too.


 the potential for gas supplies to reach Palestine could potentially come from three different sources. The first being the unexploited Gaza Marine gas field. The second source would be from Egypt straight to Gaza, through Arab Gas pipeline, coming via El Arish, a city in Egypt. Lastly, the West Bank could begin to import gas from Egypt via Jordan.[3] Additionally, Israel has plans to supply Palestine with natural gas upon the commencement of their production of the Leviathan gas field in 2016.[4]
Palestinian energy demand had grown rapidly, increasing by 6.4% annually from 1999 to 2005.[3] Structurally, the Palestine does not have sufficient distribution companies or systems - a problem which leads to constraints on electricity efficiency.[3] 

Energy in the State of Palestine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Once again I say why doesn't palestine use some of the billions in aid to get energy when it is available from other sources instead of buying weapons.

Palestinians very serious... about stealing aid billions - The Commentator

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-27-2016),Jim Rockford (06-27-2016)

----------


## samspade

> Israel's desalination plants are quite small and are reverse osmosis.. They don't remove heavy metals or ecoli bacteria.. They don't desalinate sea water just brackish water.


*Water surplus in Israel? With desalination, once unthinkable is possible*Set to begin operating as soon as next month, Israel Desalination Enterprises Technologies Sorek Desalination Plant will provide up to 26,000 cubic meters  or nearly 7 million gallons  of potable water to Israelis every hour. When its at full capacity, it will be the* largest desalination plant of its kind in the world.*

http://www.jta.org/2013/05/28/news-opinion/israel-middle-east/water-surplus-in-israel-with-desalination-once-unthinkable-is-possible

Is there anything you will not lie about?

----------

Jim Rockford (06-27-2016)

----------


## Invayne

Michael Curtis....LOLOLOL!

Every other word from all of his pathetic articles is "antisemitism", "antisemite", blah blah....

----------


## Roadmaster

> Hey @roadmaster why can't you understand that Joos and Muzzies both pray to your same God. They just reject the notion of Jesus as Christ?
> 
>  @Retiredat40 you sure can smell an easy mark for brainwashing in the above post.


 Why don't you read the Bible, Jesus is God manifest in the flesh. Stop trying to tell me what the Bible says, you don't know it.

----------


## Roadmaster

> The funny thing is, that if you had been born in a muslim country to muslim parents you would be saying the same thing about Christians. And you would be just as sure about that as you are about this


 Wrong I had some Jewish ancestor's and rejected that wicked religion. I know who God is.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Why don't you read the Bible, Jesus is God manifest in the flesh. Stop trying to tell me what the Bible says, you don't know it.


 Myopic is your sight.

Do Christians, Muslims and Jews Worship the Same God? | National Catholic Reporter

----------


## Roadmaster

> Myopic is your sight.
> 
> Do Christians, Muslims and Jews Worship the Same God? | National Catholic Reporter


 First I am not Catholic and second I only go by the Bible not this worlds thinking, HIS. They do not worship Christ and do not have the Father. Anyone that claims they are a Christian and says they can talk to God without Christ is a liar. The Father, Son and Holy Ghost are one.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> First I am not Catholic and second I only go by the Bible not this worlds thinking, HIS. They do not worship Christ and do not have the Father. Anyone that claims they are a Christian and says they can talk to God without Christ is a liar. The Father, Son and Holy Ghost are one.


 So Christians and Catholics worship a different God.

god are you backpedaling faster than a circus monkey.

----------


## Roadmaster

> So Christians and Catholics worship a different God.
> 
> god are you backpedaling faster than a circus monkey.


The ones who claim we all worship the same God are liars. I don't care if it's a pastor in a Baptist or Catholic any, they are lying. There is no way a pastor that has read the Bible could even come up with this. Yes I don't care who I go up against, His word has authority not their thinking.

----------


## Roadmaster

These Christians that think others can pray to God without Christ, why in the hell are you calling yourself a Christian. Why not covert to these other religions since you think they too pray to God. To be a Christian you have to believe on Him, it's not an option. I am sick of these wishy washy so called Christians that want to get along with all and reject Christ is the only way. You don't know Him if you don't know Jesus created the heavens and earth, He was from the beginning, that their is only one God.

----------


## Invayne

Here's a Jew that loves Jesus!

(actually, she is one sickening little bitch...)

----------

Jim Rockford (06-27-2016)

----------


## Coolwalker

Religion has caused more war, death and destruction than anything else ever. No one can ever totally agree. Keep your faith to yourself and don't feel superior because someone doesn't agree with your concept(s) because who the Hell knows who is right...no one is that enlightened!

----------

Retiredat50 (06-27-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

Sarah is a vile person. I am not going to watch it but she will go out and protest if anyone says something she claims is against her.

----------

Invayne (06-27-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Religion has caused more war, death and destruction than anything else ever. No one can ever totally agree. Keep your faith to yourself and don't feel superior because someone doesn't agree with your concept(s) because who the Hell knows who is right...no one is that enlightened!


I won't, Christ Jesus is the only God. My God is superior.

----------


## Midgardian

> So Christians and Catholics worship a different God.


Do Muslims and Christians worship a different God?

On a related subject, why do Americans celebrate Thanksgiving on Thursday?

A: They are giving thanks to Thor.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Do Muslims and Christians worship a different God?
> 
> On a related subject, why do Americans celebrate Thanksgiving on Thursday?
> 
> A: They are giving thanks to Thor.


see my link above

----------


## Coolwalker

> I won't, Christ Jesus is the only God. My God is superior.


That is arrogant.

----------

GreenEyedLady (06-27-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> That is arrogant.


 Is that what you Church tells you because that is not what the Bible says.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Is that what you Church tells you because that is not what the Bible says.


What version of the bible...the original is Catholic, everything else comes from that at a later time, altered and changed to suit those who didn't like one thing or the other. It's become rather convoluted.

----------


## Midgardian

> What version of the bible...the original is Catholic, everything else comes from that at a later time, altered and changed to suit those who didn't like one thing or the other. It's become rather convoluted.


The Bible is a collection of sixty six books written by forty authors, yet we now know that it is an integrated message system from outside our time domain.

http://www.khouse.org/articles/2013/1123/

----------


## Sheldonna

> Maybe if Israel did the same, Palestine wouldn't have to buy weapons.


Fuk the Palis......and the _dumb aholes that buy into their BS_ that they rode in on.

----------

Jim Rockford (06-27-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> see my link above


I don't know if they all actually do worship the same God.

Since God seems to be telling Muslims something different than He has told Christians, my first inclination would be to say, no.

Logically, another conclusion must be reached.

Judaism, Islam, and Christianity are all monotheistic relgions.

They all acknowledge that there is only one God.

If they actually are worshipping God, rather than a god, and there is only one God, then they all must worship the same God.

----------


## sooda

> What version of the bible...the original is Catholic, everything else comes from that at a later time, altered and changed to suit those who didn't like one thing or the other. It's become rather convoluted.



The original is Greek, Hebrew and Aramaic borrowed from Egypt, Sumer and the Ugarit.

----------


## Roadmaster

> What version of the bible...the original is Catholic, everything else comes from that at a later time, altered and changed to suit those who didn't like one thing or the other. It's become rather convoluted.


If you don't think Christ is the only way you are not a Christian. His death, burial, resurrection on the Cross means nothing.  There is no salvation in the Catholic Church. The KJV has not been altered.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> I don't know if they all actually do worship the same God.
> 
> Since God seems to be telling Muslims something different than He has told Christians, my first inclination would be to say, no.
> 
> Logically, another conclusion must be reaches.
> 
> Judaism, Islam, and Christianity are all monotheistic relgions.
> 
> They all acknowledge that there is only one God.
> ...


 The Prophets are telling each religion something different. The Imams are telling the Muzzies to kill. Making them the most evil of all.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't know if they all actually do worship the same God.
> 
> Since God seems to be telling Muslims something different than He has told Christians, my first inclination would be to say, no.
> 
> Logically, another conclusion must be reached.
> 
> Judaism, Islam, and Christianity are all monotheistic relgions.
> 
> They all acknowledge that there is only one God.
> ...


No pastors preached that years ago. These other religions do not have just one God. That is like saying Hinduism only has one, which they say that too, but forget to tell you of the many other gods. Judaism has many male and female.

----------


## Midgardian

> The Prophets are telling each religion something different. The Imams are telling the Muzzies to kill. Making them the most evil of all.


You forgot about the rabbis in Israel.

http://www.timesofisrael.com/israel-...ish-terrorism/

----------

Invayne (06-27-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

Once you deny Christ is the only way for any group and they can talk to Him without Him something is wrong. You are going completely against His word. I refuse to call you a Christian because you deny His death, burial and resurrection. You don't believe He is who He said He is, God in the flesh.

----------


## Invayne

> You forgot about the rabbis in Israel.
> 
> http://www.timesofisrael.com/israel-...ish-terrorism/


SHHHHHHH.....antisemite!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Jim Rockford

> SHHHHHHH.....antisemite!


Ive heard the stories. The problem is just like the WBB, not wide spread. No comparison to the schools and Imams of evil murderous Palestinians.

----------


## Invayne

> Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas has disavowed comments he made this week about an alleged plot by rabbis calling on Jewish settlers to poison the drinking water of Palestinians.
> In a fiery speech to the European Union in Brussels, Abbas repeated unsubstantiated claims of a plot to poison Palestinian wells, sparking accusations of anti-Semitism. Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu said Abbas showed his true face by spreading such a blood libel and called on him to cease inciting against Israel.
> On Saturday, Abbas office acknowledged that his comments were baseless. Abbas rejected the anti-Semitic accusations leveled against him and said he didnt intend to do harm to Judaism or to offend Jewish people around the world.
> 
> Shocker! Palestinian President Admits Claims Of Jewish Settlers Poisoning Water Were Baselessâ¦ | Weasel Zippers


The NYT is a Zionist shit rag. Making claims that the EU Parliament gave Abbas a standing ovation for "antisemitism" is pure bullshit. He got a standing ovation because the rest of his speech was dead on....

Media accusations of blood libels -- against Abbas and Sanders -- amplify a Jewish tribal fantasy

----------


## Roadmaster

People didn't even call themselves Jews from Judah until Israel split in 2 Kings. When they were all together they were Israelites and Hebrews.

----------


## Roadmaster

People claim they have read the Bible and somehow think Israel was all Jews. You can tell they haven't or don't understand the Bible.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> People claim they have read the Bible and somehow think Israel was all Jews. You can tell they haven't or don't understand the Bible.


 It is a home for those of the Jewish faith. Where they can worship how they choose without persecution. No one thinks only joos live there.

----------


## Midgardian

> It is a home for those of the Jewish faith. Where they can worship how they choose without persecution.


A Palestinian state would be a home for Palestinians, where they can live peacefully without having their children murdered, homes bulldozed, and families separated by walls.

Oh yeah, that all happened so that the Jews can have _their_ homeland.

Why couldn't Israel go find a nice place somewhere in the Amazon rainforest where no one was living?

----------

Invayne (06-28-2016),sooda (06-28-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Why couldn't Israel go find a nice place somewhere in the Amazon rainforest where no one was living?


Or ship them all to Brooklyn? :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Midgardian

> Or ship them all to Brooklyn?


They could re-populate Detroit, but Dearborn is right next door...

----------

